# Starling and sparrow control/patrol.



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

The starlings were out by the thousands today. Sniped this one this afternoon, was one out of about 50 or 60 in flock behind the house. Today I heard that a big 4 point muley was poached yesterday afternoon near the Clinton / Hooper boarder, anyone out there know anything about this? If it's the buck I'm thinking it his he was a dandy. We were out jumping ducks last week and saw him with about a dozen does. Really sucks if some bone head shot him yesterday. Anyway let's see some pictures of your air rifles and air rifle hunts. Let me know what you have and how it shoots.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Rusty Shacklford said:


> Today I heard that a big 4 point muley was poached yesterday afternoon near the Clinton / Hooper boarder, anyone out there know anything about this? If it's the buck I'm thinking it his he was a dandy. We were out jumping ducks last week and saw hime with about a dozen does. Really sucks if some bone head shot him yesterday.


I have not heard about this yet but if its true, i will shortly. There are several 4-point bucks out there, but i hope it was not the one with the split ear. He is/was probably 3 1/2 years old. I would have liked to see him at 6 1/2. If i find out more i will let you know.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Well good new sort of. It looks like the buck that had the fish and game officers down in Hooper was not the big 4 x 4 I've been seeing. Long story short I guess in was a car chase that teminated in Hooper near the canal. After the 2 suspects bailed and the foot chase was on, one of them ran down the canal road, the other one ran into a barn or a shed of some kind. The police officers took both suspects into custody but during the search for the the one that ran down the canal road they came across a dead buck. I'm still waiting to hear the rest of the story but for now it looks like the big buck is still alive. I'll try to get some pictures and post them up.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I have a GAMO Varminthunter .177 with the spotlight and laser mounted to the scope. It's very accurate and powerful. Need to have it fixed, though... It shoots through prairie dogs!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nice set up you got their. I need to get me one. it would be kind of fun shooting those birds out the bedroom window. I could maybe set up a feeder to lure them in. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Yea that Discovery is my favorite rifle right now. The glass on it is worth more than the gun but it is a very accurate rifle. I have a few Gamo's and Beemans and they are all fun to shoot. I'm hoping to try and get out for some rabbits using that rifle. As far as the Starlings go, I can shoot them from by back deck if they position themsevles in front of my shed, which just happens to be where one of my bird feeders are. The picture below is of a few birds me and my boy shot. I shot the first starling in the head from 47 paces. I shot the first one and sent him to go get on the way back he asked where I was aiming, I told him I took a head shot and he said "you got lucky because that's where you hit him. While I was setting up for a photo op a second one landed on the same pole, so I gave the gun to my boy and he said "where should I hold dad." I told him to crank the scope up to 12X and just hold right on his head and sqeeze the trigger. And man the sound of the .22 pellet striking skull was impressive. Let's keep this post going guys so break out those bb guns of all types and start shooting some winged vermin. And the ECD's a fun to shoot too.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

effective and cool weapon you have there. I'd love to see what an air riffle like that would do on a sitting grouse or rabbit. I'm sure it's plenty to make a clean neck or head shot kill, and wouldn't even spoil the brains for breakfast!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Rusty that is a really cool air rifle. I planned on getting a Modded QB 78 a while back but just never did. I wanted it to have the adapter for a 9 OZ Co2 bottle and in .22 cal. I will eventually get one someday. Nice shooting!


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks, Lehi I have a few different guns and like to switch between them. The one in the picture is a little load for backyard sniping. Cracks like a .22 rimfire. I've heard alot about the QB series rifles, they seem to be good shooters. If you decide to go ahead and get one I would recommend checking out the flydragon.com website. The guys name is Mike Melick and he does some fine tunning work and doesn't charge alot. I'm thinking about get a B26 or B28 after Christmas and that's were id get either one from. The starlings were out like crazy today hitting my bird feeders in both the front and backyards. I think tomorrow I will have some more pics to post.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice keep shooting them starlings! The QB's are a really cool rifle. Imported from china and are really cheap and easy to mod so I hear. I will for sure check out flydragon.com. I think airgun modding is pretty cool.


----------

